# 72 Bowfront "Show" viv build



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I started to put this show viv together a little while ago.
It's a 72 gallon bowfront (48Wx17Dx22H)...
Did the usual false bottom.








Covered it in 2 layers of screen. I'm not putting a background in the tank, so I flipped a layer up the back glass and siliconed it there to keep substrate from falling behind it.








I left about 3/8" around the edges so I could hide the false bottom with gravel.








I made some rocks out of GS,covered them with several coats of drylock and painted them with watered down,non toxic acrylic paint.(thanks Azurel)
Example...








Siliconed them in place as a substrate barrier around the water feature...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm going for that "single tree fallen by a stream" look.
Started playing with cork bark placement.
























Then I was playing with placement of some of the plants.








I'll be placing the wood tomorrow,then putting the substrate and plants in over the next few days.
Any comments,advice or criticism is welcomed!!
Thanks for looking...


----------



## Beeguy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Your tank is looking good so far! Keep up posted on any more updates!!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is gonna be a great looking tank really like the cork tubes.... Those rocks look great I will be trying to make some more manly ones next.....LOL


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I really like it! Looks great! Subscribed and looking forward to seeing more!

-Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Azurel said:


> That is gonna be a great looking tank really like the cork tubes.... Those rocks look great I will be trying to make some more manly ones next.....LOL


Haha...thanks! I like how the rocks turned out.

I want to put one more longer branch somewhere. Id like to do some rope/vines and need more branches to attach them to,but am having a hard time finding long cork tubes that are skinny enough.

Overall I'm very pleased with how this is turning out. 
I decided against using a interior background to leave as much floor/ground space as possible. The "tree" then provides dimension to the layout as well as levels for frogs to climb on.

I'll be breaking open parts of the logs and putting substrate/sphagnum in the holes to give it a "decaying" look/feel. It will also give me more places to put terrestrial plants.

As always,comments,suggestions or criticisms are welcome!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Broke open some holes in the tree today to give it more of a decaying look...









Added some driftwood to the water feature...









Lays week I made vines out of rope,silicone,coco fiber/fir bark.
I'll probably add them by the stream tomorrow.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

subscribed!!! cant wait to see this finished


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like the broke open tubes....plus that provides hiding places for them as well....Gonna look great.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Vine preview...









I was going to put them over by the water,but I think it's already pretty heavy,visually,there already,so I'll be putting them over on the left side.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really like your viv so far with the open tubes, drylock rocks and vines. What method did you end up using to make the vines? I've tried to make vines, but they turn out really bad haha!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> I really like your viv so far with the open tubes, drylock rocks and vines. What method did you end up using to make the vines? I've tried to make vines, but they turn out really bad haha!


Thanks for the compliment.
I actually used silicone mixed with a small amount of coco fiber and fir bark.
I smeared it on the rope then rolled the rope in dry coco fiber/fir bark. I used 3 different sizes of rope...didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Playing with vines today...I think this is pretty much where I want them.










I'll attach them with a little hot glue on each end to hold them in place,then silicone around the ends. As soon as the silicone cures,it's on to substrate and planting...WOOHOO!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Got the vines all glued/siliconed in this morning.

































I'm very happy with how this is coming together!

Any comments,questions or criticisms?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks nice. Keep us posted.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Any comments,advice or criticism is welcomed!!
> Thanks for looking...


I think the pic above is a beautiful start. Love the cork tubes/logs. Even with the plants just temporarily sitting in there, I thought it looked damn good.
I'm honestly not real fond of the wood placed in the corner and the vines. Granted, I may retract my thoughts once you have it completed and we can see the finished look. Of course, what one person loves, someone else may not care for and vice-versa. I've always appreciated people giving me their honest opinion and not just what I want to hear. For example, when I was working on my viv, I always asked my wife her opinion...she doesn't hesitate to be straight forward. Several times she led me to rethink things and make changes. Other times, I liked "my way" better and left it.
Hope you don't mind the criticism/opinion. It still looks great! Like most, I love the big builds and still following with great interest. Looking forward to seeing it progress! 

-Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Hope you don't mind the criticism/opinion. It still looks great! Like most, I love the big builds and still following with great interest. Looking forward to seeing it progress!


Thanks for the comments,Chris. I AlWAYS appreciate input of any kind...and I wouldn't ask if I couldn't handle it...lol

I wasn't sure about the vines,at first,but they do help "soften" the overall look and don't use up space. I thought the left side was "missing" something and they give it some visual interest. Once I get it planted,I'll see if I still feel the same way...they're easy enough to remove if I don't like it.

How about opinions about background color?
I'm either going to do black or use that pressed cork shelf liner(which is light brown and has a little texture in it)...either would be going on the outside of the tank.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Whew! I was feeling kinda bad about saying anything. I just loved the original look you had going there and thought the other stuff actually took away from it a little. Its been suggested that I've made my 150 too full and crowded and I have to agree a little(maybe a lot).
As far as background, I like it as is. If you wanted to add something on the inside for climbers or mounting plants, then I'd understand. But if you're going on the outside, then I actually like the nice, simple, elegant look you have going on with no background. You could always just drape something across the back without attaching it to see what you think looks better before deciding.
Thanks again for not making me feel like a heel.

-Chris


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Any comments,questions or criticisms?


I think it is a great start, but I wouldn’t rush to try and finish it just yet. This has potential to be a really nice original tank layout, with a lot of nice details to boot.

As far as the cork tube placement, I like it. Only thing I would suggest is slightly more slope for the piece on the right. I like how both pieces lead your eye to the center of the tank. In saying that, I wish the little pond was also centered, as this would help keep everything balanced better. Obviously you cant do anything about that now, but maybe it'll help on future builds.

If you want to add more detail while balancing it better, I would definitely add more of those roots on the right side. I like how you have the roots trailing off the cork, so do more of that everywhere!

As far as the background, I think you should put something on the back, and even the sides if it is possible (probably not since the tubes are siliconed already). Something as simple as the backgrounds in the linked video would do the trick. Then you could glue some more roots to the surface of them, and it would bring the tank together. As a bonus, the cork panel in the video matches your hardscape materials perfectly.






All is good until now though....In my opinion, the plants are the downfall of your tank. It looks like an "End of Summer Home Depot Potted Plant Sale" got the best of you. No offence, it has happened to the best of us  Since you have a lot of hiding spots already, and spent time adding small details to your tank, I wouldn’t go overboard with large plants right away. Plant minimally, using harder to find slower growing species (from local froggers), and let them take over the tank for the next year, rather then the first couple months. You definitely wont get as much green per dollar, but you will be much happier with the results down the road. Plus it will prolong the life of your tank, and you wont need to buy a machete to cut everything out.

Hope that helps and I wasn’t being to harsh. Good luck.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Grimm for putting in your opinion and thoughts. I've always admired your builds. I appreciate someone with a lot more experience and skill weighing in. I'm still fairly new to the hobby in my opinion and still learning more everyday.
You know what they say about opinions. My opinion is strictly based off what I thought looked nice. I liked it much better pre-vine. On the other hand, I'm sure a lot of people like it better with the vines too. Still lovin' the cork tubes!

-Chris


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I like it. Good idea with the cork tube branch.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

FWIW, I think the vines "pulling apart a decaying log" look is bitchin. Good work! I prefer more broms, gesneriads, and orchids in my tanks but of course that's just my preference. I'm not sure this even needs a background - a couple taller plants would fill in the back just fine.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> If you want to add more detail while balancing it better, I would definitely add more of those roots on the right side. I like how you have the roots trailing off the cork, so do more of that everywhere!
> 
> As far as the background, I think you should put something on the back, and even the sides if it is possible (probably not since the tubes are siliconed already). Something as simple as the backgrounds in the linked video would do the trick. Then you could glue some more roots to the surface of them, and it would bring the tank together. As a bonus, the cork panel in the video matches your hardscape materials perfectly.
> 
> ...


I agree, although i think a black background would look just as good...



As for planting, I also agree with grimm... I think minimal planting would be best, with some small vines drooping off the logs, such as peperomia prostrata, and some small ferns/orchids along the branch..


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

GRIMM said:


> I think it is a great start, but I wouldn’t rush to try and finish it just yet. This has potential to be a really nice original tank layout, with a lot of nice details to boot.
> 
> As far as the cork tube placement, I like it. Only thing I would suggest is slightly more slope for the piece on the right. I like how both pieces lead your eye to the center of the tank. In saying that, I wish the little pond was also centered, as this would help keep everything balanced better. Obviously you cant do anything about that now, but maybe it'll help on future builds.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your ideas! It's good to hear from someone with a lot of experience.

I really am trying to keep a somewhat open feel to the tank/layout...so I prefer not to use an interior bg or sides. Many vivs,though beautiful,end up looking more like caves to me than "pieces of the forest floor." I'llactually be using the
Mahogany ferns as more of an interior backdrop,if you will.
I would consider an exterior background if it will enhance the look.

I don't want to clutter it up with more vines than are already there. I feel like I pulled enough through the tank to provide continuity. While the layout does draw your eye to the center,I didn't want to "cram" everything into one focal point. That's why I put the water feature off to the side. It's somewhat asymmetrical and will hopefully provide several points of interest throughout the space. I want to be able to look at the tank and see/enjoy frogs, not a specific plant or other feature.

You're a sort of right about the plants,though...lol. I just started accumulating them over the last few weeks. I have no intention of using them all...probably just bits and pieces. I also have some broms and tillandsia to go in there.

You are absolutely right about a learning curve. This is only my 2nd viv build and certainly the largest to this point. I'm sure after its all said and done ill be kicking myself for some things and patting myself on the back for others...lol

Thanks again for your advice,GRIMM.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I added the substrate(ABG mix) and started planting last night.
I'll post some pics tonight or tomorrow.
Almost there...woohoo!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, here it is...planted...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

More pics...

































I still have to add sphagnum,leaf litter and water.
This has been so much fun, putting it together and I'm very pleased with the results!

Enjoy!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great bro.... Excellent job on that...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks damn good! I really like it!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Any lighting suggestions for this tank?

It's 22" high,but with false bottom and substrate, 
it's only about 17" to the lowest points of the substrate.

Right now I just have a shop light with 2 65k 40 watt t12's on it.

Ideas for something economical and total wattage needed?

Most plants are medium to low light(except maybe the moss?).


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Would 4- 32 watt t8's be overkill? Not enough?

Would it be better to mix some 5000k and 6500k 
or just use all 6500k?

Thoughts?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Great job on your 72. I think that 4 t8 or maybe 2 t5 would be plenty. You could do the 4 t8 running 2 for 6 hrs and all 4 the next 6 hrs simulating high noon would be my pref.
What are the lights I seen over the viv now?


----------



## efroggies (Jul 13, 2012)

I want this tank! I love the fallen forest look that it has.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

bobrez said:


> Great job on your 72. I think that 4 t8 or maybe 2 t5 would be plenty. You could do the 4 t8 running 2 for 6 hrs and all 4 the next 6 hrs simulating high noon would be my pref.
> What are the lights I seen over the viv now?


Thanks for the suggestions. 
Right now it's just a shop light with 2-40 watt t12's.

I think I'm going with 4 t8's...

I'll run the front two from 10 am to 7 pm and the back two from 1 pm to 10 pm...that should simulate the sun moving across the sky and the high noon effect. 3 hrs from the front,6 hrs from all and 3 hrs from the back.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

So I added water and 2 "aquatic" plants...
Anubias nana and crypt undulata(submersed and emersed).

Here is a current plant list(not 100% sure they are all correct)...

Tillandsia abdita
Misc brom
Neoregelia(various)
Thuidium delicatulum(NEHERP "terrarium moss")
Selaginella erythropus(red club moss)
Pellaea rutundifolia(button fern)
Hemionitis arifolia(heart fern)
Didymochlaena trunculata(mahogany fern)
Adiantum capillus-veneris(maidenhair fern "southern")
Saxifragia stolonifera(strawberry begonia)
Philodendron 'red dwarf'
Philodendron 'lemon lime'
Crypt. undulata
Anubias barteri 'nana'(petite?)

Of course,comments,criticisms and suggestions are welcome!

Anyone else want to chime in on my lighting idea?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a few crappy pics of the water feature with the anubias nana and crypt undulata in/around it...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I threw this backdrop up with some tape to see what it looks like...it's pressed cork shelf liner...I like the "neutral" color of it.

























I think some kind of covering on the back will give the frogs a better sense of security...just not sure what to use. I was thinking black but I kind of like this.

Any opinions?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

That's nice if not better than black


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

bobrez said:


> That's nice if not better than black


Thanks for your opinion. 

I think I really like it,the more I see it. I still have to put a layer of sphagnum over the bare substrate and it's close to the color of that cork background. I think that will tie it all together nicely.

It's funny, over 80 people have looked at this since I posted the pics and asked for opinions...you're the only response I got...lol


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

LOVE the fake rocks!!!!
For sure going to use that method my next build!
Now where should I put that NEW build?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I made vents for the top and got the light fixture done.
Here's what the top looks like and the screen vent I made for the back...

















I wanted a light fixture that I didn't have to move every time I needed to get into the tank...this is what I came up with.
I decided on a 4 bulb t8 fixture and did this as economically as possible.

I took 2 low profile wrap around fixtures hinged them together and painted them black.

















I then cut the edges off the wrap around shade,painted them and bolted them to the front and back of the fixture.









Wired up a chord to each light(I want them on seperate timers) and here it is on the tank...









Easy access...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

2fixtures,2chords,4bulbs=$55 +/-
The dimensions of the finished product are 48Lx11Wx2 1/2H


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Added a few clippings of philodendron hederaceum micans and got a thin layer of sphagnum in today...still have springs,isos and some leaf litter to go in,then pretty much done.









And a bunch of full viv shots...I know...sorry...lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks really nice! 

I like how you put this together without a 3D background. I think this kind of layout looks much more natural. This looks just like a pile of fallen logs that you would find out in the forest. 

It is just my personal preference, but I think I would have used leaf litter instead of sphagnum for the foreground as a more natural groundcover. The moss looks good though, too.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> That looks really nice!
> 
> I like how you put this together without a 3D background. I think this kind of layout looks much more natural. This looks like a really convincing pile of fallen logs that you would find out in the forest.
> 
> It is just my personal preference, but I think I would have used leaf litter instead of sphagnum for the foreground groundcover. The moss looks good though, too.


Thanks for the compliments!
That's definitely the look I was going for. I'm glad I decided not to use an interior background...I agree,it looks more natural(IMO).
Btw,I will be putting leaf litter in there,too.
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few of the future inhabitants...Costa Rican G & B Auratus.

























These iPhone pics don't do them justice...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Tim! Great job with the lights and vents! Looks very sharp!

Beautiful new inhabitants! I just picked up 5 of those today.

-Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Hey Tim! Great job with the lights and vents! Looks very sharp!
> 
> Beautiful new inhabitants! I just picked up 5 of those today.
> 
> -Chris


Thanks for the encouragement,Chris.

Yeah, I love these green and blacks...the color is so bright/metallic on them.

I intentionally tried to keep the plants in various greens/reds and everything else(bg,wood,rocks,etc) in lighter shades of browns/greys so the frogs would stand out in the viv.

I'm gonna try a group of 8 in here and see what happens...I can always "thin 'em out" if needed.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Been waiting for a pic of the inhabitants. Glad to read that you are happy with them.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

mydumname said:


> Been waiting for a pic of the inhabitants. Glad to read that you are happy with them.


Haha...the frogs are doing great,Greg...thanks.
They are in a quarantine tank. 
There are 3-4 that are out even when I'm by their tank and 3-4 that are a little more shy. 
I think they'll love their new home,once they're settled in.

Seeded with springs/isos and put some leaf litter in today.

I'll put the frogs in here right after Halloween.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't had time to check in on all my favorite threads in a while, so...
I hate to sound negative, but I'm not a fan of the pressed corkboard background. It just doesn't look natural to me, but as before that's just my preference. It's much more important that you like it than that I do! 
Anubias nana and crypts are two of my favorite plants to use for along the edge of the water - great choice! I think you'll really like them. Neither grow super fast and they look great. The anubias will have some nice little flowers in time, too.
I'd second the "leaf litter instead of sphagnum" suggestion. The frogs will get MUCH more use out of the leaf litter and so will the fauna (the bugs and stuff). The sphagnum may also keep the frogs too wet, which I've read can lead to infection. Also, when the frogs poo on the sphagnum it'll stick out a lot more than when they go on leaf litter. Some people may not care, but I always notice poo more on the sphagnum floors of my quarantine tanks than I do in my regular vivs with leaf litter cover. 
I am impressed with your vent work, it looks professional, but I am FLOORED by that hinged light! Too cool man, too cool!
I love auratus, very good choice. That's great that you're quarantining them, though I can't wait to see them in their beautiful new home.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> I haven't had time to check in on all my favorite threads in a while, so...
> I hate to sound negative, but I'm not a fan of the pressed corkboard background. It just doesn't look natural to me, but as before that's just my preference. It's much more important that you like it than that I do!
> Anubias nana and crypts are two of my favorite plants to use for along the edge of the water - great choice! I think you'll really like them. Neither grow super fast and they look great. The anubias will have some nice little flowers in time, too.
> I'd second the "leaf litter instead of sphagnum" suggestion. The frogs will get MUCH more use out of the leaf litter and so will the fauna (the bugs and stuff). The sphagnum may also keep the frogs too wet, which I've read can lead to infection. Also, when the frogs poo on the sphagnum it'll stick out a lot more than when they go on leaf litter. Some people may not care, but I always notice poo more on the sphagnum floors of my quarantine tanks than I do in my regular vivs with leaf litter cover.
> ...


Thanks for your comments...I appreciate the input!
I wanted a background but thought black would be too dark. I like the lighter color of the cork and the frogs will show up well against it,so I think it's going to stay.

I did add leaf litter on top of the thin layer of sphagnum...frogs should be happy.

Thanks about the vents and light.
I wanted something practical and functional for the light. I didn't want to have to move the light every time I needed to get into the standard hinged glass top on the tank...and this is what I came up with. I'm very happy with the result...it's unobtrusive and serves its purpose well. Painted black,it just blends in with the tank.

Thanks again for the encouragement.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Two more shots of future inhabitants...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> I haven't had time to check in on all my favorite threads in a while, so...
> I hate to sound negative, but I'm not a fan of the pressed corkboard background. It just doesn't look natural to me, but as before that's just my preference. It's much more important that you like it than that I do!
> Anubias nana and crypts are two of my favorite plants to use for along the edge of the water - great choice! I think you'll really like them. Neither grow super fast and they look great. The anubias will have some nice little flowers in time, too.
> I'd second the "leaf litter instead of sphagnum" suggestion. The frogs will get MUCH more use out of the leaf litter and so will the fauna (the bugs and stuff). The sphagnum may also keep the frogs too wet, which I've read can lead to infection. Also, when the frogs poo on the sphagnum it'll stick out a lot more than when they go on leaf litter. Some people may not care, but I always notice poo more on the sphagnum floors of my quarantine tanks than I do in my regular vivs with leaf litter cover.
> ...


Very well said! Very much agreed! Wish I could have put it that well!

-Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok...here's some pics with the leaf litter added.
It does look better...lol. I dumped in a bunch more isos and springs today.

























I'm amazed at the new growth coming in already. All the mahogany ferns have new fronds and the philodendrons all have new leaves opening up...
I think the button fern is liking where it's at...

















And I love this shot...all the hues of greens,reds,browns and greys,though subtle, are really striking!









I hope you're all enjoying this as much as I am!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

It just keeps getting better! 

-Chris


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job with the lights. Very good idea....


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone know exactly what philo this is?
It's marketed as philo 'lemonade.'
It's supposed to be a trailing/vining philo.
It's similar to 'moonlight' but I think 'moonlight' is a large rosette type?
The overall hues in this are lighter/brighter, too.
I love it! Looks like I'll definitely have to keep it in check,though...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Happiness is...making fronds(haha)

























Selaginella erythropus has bright green growth tips...

















One more future inhabitant...









Should be putting the auratus in here next weekend or shortly thereafter.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

The viv is doing great!
Today I put the Costa Rican g&b auratus in here...


















First one out...









Random shots exploring the tank...









































I think they're really going to love it in there!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think your frogs looks great in that tank. Nice job. How old are they?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

eos said:


> I think your frogs looks great in that tank. Nice job. How old are they?


Thanks!
The auratus are 3 months ootw.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some random viv shots...









































This is a moss I found outside my sisters' house in Lewisburg,PA...I have it in all three vivs and it's doing really well. No idea what it is...









Enjoy!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow that turned out great, I like the vines.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> Wow that turned out great, I like the vines.


Thanks...I'm really happy with it!

I put a group of 8 auratus in it this afternoon. They hid for about 10 minutes.
Then,one by one,they came out to explore/hunt ff's. They duck for cover when I get close to the viv,but come right back out if I stand still.

I suspect,once they get used to their new home,they'll pay no attention to me...that's how they were in the 20 gallon quarantine tank, anyway.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish that was the case with mine. I never see mine. I think I need more plants. Your tank is amazing btw.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

briley5 said:


> Wish that was the case with mine. I never see mine. I think I need more plants. Your tank is amazing btw.


Thanks Brenda...I love this viv!

How long have you had your auratus?

I had mine in quarantine for 5 weeks...they were 2months old when I got them.
At first they hid all the time. I have dogs and cats,so I think they just got used to all the activity outside the tank...the cats used to sit right in front of the tank to watch my birds(and occasionally frogs).

I'm sure mine are a bit overwhelmed by the amount of space they have now...
But I'm pretty confident they'll get over that pretty quickly...lol
There are a good amount of plants,a pretty good layer of leaf litter and many,many hiding spots in and around the "log" for them to "escape" to if they feel threatened. I think that's the key to making them feel "safe."


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Getting a little more bold today...









Up in the middle of the log...









Made it all the way to the top...hunting ff's


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

More stupid pics of frogs out and about...

































Can't...hold on...much...longer...


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Definitely not stupid! Post as many as you feel like taking. It's a sweet tank, and they're nice looking frogs.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Shinosuke said:


> Definitely not stupid! Post as many as you feel like taking. It's a sweet tank, and they're nice looking frogs.


Yup. What he said ^


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha...this is the third day in a row I caught this guy here.
I think he figured out if he sits on or near the apple, sooner or 
later the flies just show up for dinner.

Not sure if he's smart or just lazy...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

My auratus hang out in/near the water a lot...


















































Sorry for the reflection/crappy pics...but you get the idea.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some new viv shots...

























































Plants are growing well and mosses are taking off.
I don't think I mentioned that I drilled 8 vent holes in the lid
to help with condensation...7/8" holes covered with screen mesh.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

And some frog pics...the auratus are out and about most of the day. Several now stay out when I get near the viv. A few still leap for cover,but come right back out if I don't make any sudden moves...lol
All-in-all,I'm very happy with my choice of frogs...they keep getting bolder as time goes on. They climb up the logs a lot and many spend a decent amount of time near or in the water.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I may have mentioned this...looks damn good Tim!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Very nice tank! And I really like those auratus, they look like they enjoy the space. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Tank is looking good Tim... Everything looks like its growing nicely!

-Josh


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

So I tried making my own huts last week.
Took some 4oz gladware containers,covered in great stuff,
3 coats of drylok and some watered down acrylic paints(same 
method I used on the fake rocks).

I didnt do any carving to try and make them look too
much like the rocks...just matched the colors.


























Just put them in the viv today...

















We'll see if they work...lol
The only thing that might suck is the lids are not flat like a petri dish.
Hopefully that won't matter.

The lids do still just snap on/off.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Aaannnd...some viv pics...










































Crypts are really taking off now...









Some frogs hunting by the water(crappy pic)


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few frog pics...

























Good news...they're actually using the huts I made...woohoo!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

This viv is gorgeous x10

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A few more frog pics...I suddenly realized today, they're getting big...almost 5 months old(ootw).


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful frogs! 

Mine are still pretty shy. I believe mine are just 5+/- months OOW. Also, they are in a low-traffic area, so usually when I step in to peak/care for them, then they dive for cover! Lol. I have to stand back and peak from a distance to watch them in full playful mode. Same for my Blue & Black's. Slowing becoming a bit more bold(a teeny bit).

Thanks, Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Beautiful frogs!
> 
> Mine are still pretty shy. I believe mine are just 5+/- months OOW. Also, they are in a low-traffic area, so usually when I step in to peak/care for them, then they dive for cover! Lol. I have to stand back and peak from a distance to watch them in full playful mode. Same for my Blue & Black's. Slowing becoming a bit more bold(a teeny bit).
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Thanks!
These guys are getting there...lol
I have 4 that pretty much pay no attention to what's going on outside the viv and the other 4 dive for cover when I enter the room. The ones that hide come back out pretty quick if I don't move around too much.

I think they get bolder as they get older, the plants grow in more and just simply as they get more comfortable in the space.

When they're all out, they are all over the viv...on the logs,in the water, on the glass,climbing plants...everywhere! Very entertaining!


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Once they get a bit older they get so much bolder. My Auratus are easily the boldest frogs I have, they usually head to the front to greet me as soon as I enter the room. Awesome little guys. 

Very nice job on the tank btw.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Things are growing in nicely. New plants are popping up from the mosses all the time. I dropped a few pieces of episcia down front to see what they would do...I suspect they'll like it in here,as(knock on wood) I've had no issues growing anything that I put in. The auratus are doing great,but not in these pics because I had just did a little maintenance/cleaning before I took the pics.
Here's a few viv shots...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some poor quality frog pics...lol


----------



## crazydaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy Cow.....unreal!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Holy Cow.....unreal!! Thanks for the inspiration!


Thanks...that's quite a compliment.

I heard calling from my auratus for the first time tonight...WOOHOO!!
Never heard a sound from this viv before. Whoever it is has been calling,
nonstop the entire evening...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

It's been a month since I posted viv pics.
Everything is growing well and the auratus are settled in nicely.
I haven't been happy with how the button fern looked so cluttered and how messy it was...so I yanked it out...lol 
I replaced it with episcia 'karlyn' and episcia 'chocolate cream.'
Already looks better(to me, anyway). They should get a little height to them and I'll still be able to see the frogs below them.

















































Let me know what you think...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's some pretty handsome frogs...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a monthly update...All is well in auratus-land!
Plants are growing, frogs are growing and calling like crazy!
The philo in the center was getting huge, so I hacked the top off of it.
I may end up replacing it with something else...any suggestions?
The episcias are getting big and both are ready to flower.
Not much else to report...just waiting for signs of breeding behavior,
at this point. Enjoy some pics...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

And I can't forget some frog pics...

















































Sorry for the poor quality pics!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Your tank sure is filling in nicely!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a whole lot of green and black...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone wanna see more frog pics...?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

A little update...
These auratus are pretty bold now. I always see at least 6 of the 8 any time I look at the viv. I've seen 2 different males calling, 4 are pretty "female looking"
and the other 2 could go either way. I have never seen any wrestling/fighting(knock on wood), so we'll see how things go. They'll be a year old pretty soon. I'm very happy with how these frogs and viv have turned out.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Tank has grown in amazing....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Question: What substrate did you use for this tank? And what brand of silicone did you use?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

GBR said:


> Question: What substrate did you use for this tank? And what brand of silicone did you use?


I made my own substrate...a close to ABG mix as I could manage.
I used GE silicone 1... Can't remember if it was brown or bronze(I think it is brown, as bronze is darker).


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

These guys are out all the time now. Theyre a year old and I know there's 2 definite males. A few pics...










































Just waiting to see some action/eggs, at this point...lol


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

They look great Tim! Love to see how bold they are! Most of my Auratus are still pretty shy.

-Chris


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> They look great Tim! Love to see how bold they are! Most of my Auratus are still pretty shy.
> 
> -Chris


After I first got them(they were 2/3 months old) I was somewhat worried about how shy they were. It just takes time, I guess. Plants growing in helped a lot too. Now, at a year old, I always see at least 5...usually 6 or 7 of them all the time. They're all over every square inch of this viv...the 2 calling males sit on top of the logs to call. I'm really glad I decided on these frogs for this viv!


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Excellent tank, love the layout!


----------

